# Casadio Dafne Esspresso Machine - Discharging water out of overflow hole behind water



## Hendry90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to espresso machines and there workings and was hoping for some advice.

I was given a Casadio Dafne machine (non-working), it all powers on but when the boiler starts heating up and the coffee button is pressed water comes through but very slowly and around 80% of the water discharges out of a small hole located behind the water tank.

I'm not sure why water is passing through the main pipes routing straight through to the overflow hole? Does anybody have any ideas as to what this could be?

Also when I opened the case someone has disconnected a brass three way fitting, I've taken this picture from another user and circled the part in red it appears damaged and I need to order another one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you mean the water goes back to the water tank or to the drip tray at the front.?

Has it been used in a "hard water area"?

Can you take a photo of your 3 way valve in position?


----------



## Hendry90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply El carajillo, i've attached pictures of my machine.

The water itself its coming out of the machine when i lift up he water tank i can see a pin hole and water comes from out of there and over the electrics.

It looks like the cafe owner has attempted a repair by putting all 3 hoses together and the majority of the water runs straight by the boiler and out of the hole on the rear of the machine.

I've circled the pin hole and the the hoses where i'm assuming the 3 way diverter used to be.

again thanks for the help.

James

View attachment 24963
View attachment 24964
View attachment 24965
View attachment 24966


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hendry90 said:


> Thanks for the reply El carajillo, i've attached pictures of my machine.
> 
> The water itself its coming out of the machine when i lift up he water tank i can see a pin hole and water comes from out of there and over the electrics.
> 
> ...


Unable to see attachments. ?


----------



## Hendry90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Unable to see attachments. ?

Hopefully these will display now sorry attached them wrong

Regards,

James


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The missing valve could be a one way valve an over pressure valve or to release air.

Judging by the general appearance I think it has had a very hard life. I would think long and hard before spending any money on parts.

Looking online one of the valves is €162 !!!!

SorryI cannot be more helpful.


----------

